# logan river



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

just want to no if you can get jewfish what tide what to use and where in the river


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I fish the Logan a fair bit chasing sharks in summer and have never tangled with a Jew. Although I don't fish any deep holes looking for them. I have heard of them getting caught but I think the locations are secret squirrel type stuff.

You might be better off a asking on BFO or Ausfish as not many yakkers frequent the Logan.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Rama be careful on the logan very sharky down around Marks Rocks and the current is very very strong down that way.
If you've got a fish finder look for drop offs and deep holes or anywhere the y can get out of the current,best time to fish is as the tide slows down,about half hour either side of the tide change.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree with Clarkey, Marks rocks is the go and the closest launch spot to get to it is from some of the roads off Carbrook/Redland Bay Rd. The current is extremely strong there, so you'll only have a small window of opportunity. Last weekend I took the tinnie out and there were about 10 boats fishing the area, so fishing from a kayak might also be pretty difficult amoungst the boats.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I paddle to a sandbank and fish off it when sharking in the Logan for obvious safety reasons. There is a ramp next to the prawn farm at the end of Mark's Road that is just cut out of the mangroves. Launches you very close to Mark's rocks and the mouth of the river.


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

yer i am going in a tinnie becaues the boats


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

WayneD said:


> I paddle to a sandbank and fish off it when sharking in the Logan for obvious safety reasons. There is a ramp next to the prawn farm at the end of Mark's Road that is just cut out of the mangroves. Launches you very close to Mark's rocks and the mouth of the river.


I hear a few cars are getting broken into down there at the moment ,one of our akffers got done last week


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Didn't know that any other yakkers even went down there Clarkey. I have been launching there for about 6 years and never seen another yakker there. As for the break ins I have launched there a few times and there have been cars actually dumped in the water or burnt out on the bank there. I drive an old shitter so it would actually suit me if it got stolen :lol:


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks people


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I wakeboard in there in summer and we see plenty of shark fins. definately not the place to be spending much time in the water


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

ok i will take the big gear in the tinnie


----------

